# bart bellon



## jiml (Jun 19, 2008)

anyone else a bart bellon fan?


----------



## petpeeve (Jun 10, 2010)

Nice working dog.

Although I found the anticipation of a sit at every left foot forward during heeling to be mildly annoying. Looked kinda goofy to me, on an aesthetic level.


----------



## rotten (Mar 13, 2012)

I prefer a little more eye candy lol


----------



## Greater Swiss (Jun 7, 2011)

I don't know anything about his training techniques, I've been meaning to look him up, but I've got to say I'm a fan of that dog! I really its enthusiasm and his control! Beautiful!
I DREAM of that kind of obedience from Caeda lol....I'll never be good enough to manage that though!


----------



## Pawzk9 (Jan 3, 2011)

Is that an ecollar on the dog?


----------



## SassyCat (Aug 29, 2011)

Mike E. and his students can accomplish the same performance with just the ball on a string which I personally find a lot more fun to watch…. This is my strictly subjective preference. Regardless of that I will definitely attend Bart’s seminar in Germany even though I wouldn’t use his method. With that said, I'm not a fan but do have respect for him.


----------



## jiml (Jun 19, 2008)

Pawzk9 said:


> Is that an ecollar on the dog?


I know that bart does use ecollars to some degree,

Sassy, Im also a big fan of mike. there are some vids of mike working w bart. Mike also uses e-collars and pinch collars, although I think bart may use e-collars more frequently.


----------



## SassyCat (Aug 29, 2011)

jiml said:


> I know that bart does use ecollars to some degree,
> 
> Sassy, Im also a big fan of mike. there are some vids of mike working w bart. Mike also uses e-collars and pinch collars, although I think bart may use e-collars more frequently.


Yeah, Mike attended many of his seminars and learned a lot from him as he mentioned it in his own e collar seminar but he himself avoids escape training while Bart is heavily into ET - I think that's the big difference between the two. He's definitely using e collars but his focus is a lot more on rewards ie. playing with the dog through toys. He has more laid back, play-driven philosophy so to speak.... closer to common folk like myself.

Edit: But now that you made this thread I'll try to get more stuff from Bart when I get time... I may be misinformed about him, I can see he's more popular on the web now.


----------



## jiml (Jun 19, 2008)

Edit: But now that you made this thread I'll try to get more stuff from Bart when I get time... I may be misinformed about him, I can see he's more popular on the web now.>>>>>

bart has also incorporated much more marker training into his program. I know at one time he used little food.


----------

